# Do Union members/Electricians discuss politics?



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

The other thread was closed because the admin would like to keep politics and religion over in the "Politics & Religion" forum over at the sister site www.ContractorTalk.com .
THAT is what the link was. Not to "some contractor's site". 

Please don't start a new thread because a thread was closed. You did right by PM'ing me. This thread was not necessary.


----------

